# 13" dovi



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

View attachment 123014


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

F-0 Costa Rican Dovii







This fish is as thick as a football. I should have kept him. A little more than a year ago he was only 8 inches.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nick knows the history of this fish...but he was shipped to me by Nick though Fedex...and they broke the box open. Then they tossed him in a garbage can with drinking water...that was wicked cold. They actually thought they were helping by using water out of a drinking fountain then just lukewarm tap water. So I pick this dude up and he is upside down and not moving at all. He has no bearing..and is just bobbing around. I bring him home and acclimate him for probably an hour...just to get the temp up. I toss him in the tank...and had no expectation that the dude would actually live..it was that bad....but he actually pulled though. Because everyone thought the dude was doa....I got a full refund on the shipping cost...$115 I believe!!

An amazing fish this dude is and although I am mainly a piranha guy...this is one of my favorite fish......and yes...he is shaped just like a football!!!

This is him back in February...not sure if you can tell the difference..but I can.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Nick knows the history of this fish...but he was shipped to me by Nick though Fedex


And I'll never use Federal Crushing Service again. This fish survived in spite of all the idiots!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice dovii

--steve


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

that is a beatiful fish man

is there anywhere online you can buy them?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome looking fish Jeff.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice fish, hope mine looks that nice. I love your and Serrapygo's dovii's


----------



## CASH (Mar 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> View attachment 123014


thats sweet dovii







love it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gadzooks!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome fish i bet hes way better in person


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Great looking dovii! 
Damn that bugger sounds huge!
I'm gonna have to take a road trip down that way and see your collection.



bigman8258 said:


> that is a beatiful fish man
> 
> is there anywhere online you can buy them?


I know a store that you can just pick one up. Its only a juvi tho. they have a few actually. 
Head over to 
Sierra Fish & Pets Factoria
3710 Factoria Blvd SE
Bellevue, WA 98006 - 5258
(425) 641-9240

they have 3 left as of 3 days ago. 
Also just be aware you are going to see a tank that is labled trimac's 2 for 1 at 2.99. unless you want a pair of flowerhorns don't buy them. they are fair looking FH's tho.

I belive GG is also selling a 8" Dovii.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, I really dig stories like this. Great stuff and great fish!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..can we get a full tank shot


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn man, after reading that story, thats awesome
hes still alive. And hes looking great to!


----------

